# gcc mit 100MB Ram und 4GB Swap

## JoHo42

Hi leute,

ich versuche den GCC auf einen Rechner mit 100MB Ram und 4GB swap

zu installieren.

Allerdings bricht das ganze irgendwann ab mit zuwenig raum,

bzw. zu wenig Swap.

Wie viel braucht der gcc bei der Installation?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Treborius

seltsam, ich hab den definitiv auf einem system mit 256MB ram und 2GB swap am laufen

sicher das es am speicher liegt?

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte auf einer älteren Kiste auch Probleme mit bestimmten Gcc4-Versionen. Der arme hatte nur 128MB RAM und 1GB SWAP.

Welcher GCC mit welchen USE-Flags soll das denn genau werden? Bekommst du mit, wo das aussetzt? Wieviele parallele Build-Prozesse erlaubst du (MAKEOPTS="-j<num>"?)

----------

## Jimini

Ich hatte Gentoo ebenfalls schon auf weitaus schmaleren Kisten laufen (64 MB RAM). Poste am besten mal den relevanten Teil des Buildlogs.

MfG Jimini

----------

## py-ro

Warum könnte ich auf -pipe wetten? Ist aber wirklich nur ein Gefühl.

Py

----------

## Treborius

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Ich hatte Gentoo ebenfalls schon auf weitaus schmaleren Kisten laufen (64 MB RAM). Poste am besten mal den relevanten Teil des Buildlogs.
> 
> MfG Jimini

 

ist es nicht schön, wenn man am montag zur arbeit geht, und am freitag nachschaut ob

```

emerge -uDN world

```

schon fertig ist?   :Razz: 

zum thema :

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:     246912   217744 29168     0           111856      78712

Swap:    1959920 36188    1923732

```

```

# gcc --version

gcc (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.4

```

also am speicher sollte es nicht liegen, und an pipe eigentlich auch nicht,

Bitte fragt mich nicht, warum ich "pipe" dadrin hab !!

```

CFLAGS="-march=geode -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

pipe ist jedenfalls drin, werde ich demnächst mal überdenken

laut IN//OUT liste sind fehlermeldungen übrigens wieder 

IN   :Laughing:  [/quote]

----------

